# (H) SM (W) Warmachine or Hordes or $



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a Space Marines army for sale with Codex. Was going to do a White Scars army but I just don't have the money to get all the stuff I would need to finish it out. I would love to trade this stuff for some Hordes or Warmachineor just sell for some paypal. What is here is the following...
13 bikes (2 have melta, 1 has plasma, 2 have power sword, 1 has power axe)
1 Chaplin on bike. (power wepon broke and missing)
1 Attack bike with Melta
10 SM's with chain swords and pistols
1 Rhino
1 Command Squad Champion
1 other Command marine to convert to what ever you need.

Check pictures and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

how much for the bikes no chap???


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

at this point I really just want to get started buying and playing warmachine so no good offer would go untaken... make me an offer!


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

these are gone. thanks for looking every one.


----------

